# minidsp to eq a sub and alternatives



## Daveht (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new here and this is my first thread (and questions).

After using for a while REW, I ve found out there is a huge peak around the 40hz frequency in my system (probably due the concrete walls surrounding the listening position), so I need to eq my subwoofer. (my Yamaha Rx v675 avr let me equalize every speaker except the subwoofer)

Now the questions:

Would a minidsp 2x4 do the job? (avr lfe out >> minidsp >> subwoofer amplifier input)
Is there something even cheaper which allow me to decently equalize my sub (keep in mind I need only 1 input and 1 output)?

Thank you all, dave


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheaper than MiniDSP I do not know, but I began, (when I had a Yam receiver( with an automatic eq known as Antimode either the 8033 model are the more expansive Dual Core 2.0 model. It worked very well.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Dave. The minidsp is a great solution. If you're looking for cheaper the Behringer feedback destroyer 1124dsp(BFD) is very hard to beat and can be found for as little as 40bucks(maybe less). One of the trade offs is the learning curve is a little steeper than the minidsp and will likely take more fussin around BUT if you have patience and take the time to read Wayne P's BFD guide you'll be rewarded with the power to EQ your sub quite accurately. You'll need to buy or make an RCA to 1/4(TS) cable to go from avr to BFD and another to go from BFD to subwoofer cable. That one will need a female end or a double ended female extension. Another note about the BFD is that it's not going to win any beauty contests and the the lights are always on. Fwiw, I use a BFD to EQ the 3 subs in my system and it took some figuring, but unless I have a couple hundred extra bucks to drop on a minidsp I'll keep the BFD. Good luck!
.02
Edit: the BFD user guide was written by our ol buddy Sonnie. The guy who started this great forum. Wayne P just happens to be an expert at using it.  thanks to both. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm using a BFD as well... Willis is spot-on. The EQ capabilities of this model are robust to the point of absurdity, especially considering the price. Also, they're ugly. Once I've got mine all dialed in, I'm going to mask if off and paint the face flat black to match the amps in my system... then I'll black out the LEDs and it will be much more appealing. 

Also, DEFINITELY read Sonny's/Wayne's guides. They're brilliant.


----------



## Daveht (May 25, 2016)

Thank you, I really appreciated your replies.

To FargateOne

The model you suggested is cool but out of budget for me (at least here in Italy).

To willis7469 and DqMcClain

This BFD is very interesting, I ve found the dsp1124p model used around 50€ and new around 120 here in my country.
Yes, it's quite ugly, I think I will also black out leds and maybe paint it to match the other components.
The minidsp is a lot more compact, but if I can save some money with the bfd, I think I can live with it.
The guide from sonny and wayne helped to clarify things to me, so many thanks.
As for the connectors, it's not a problem, I will modify my cable.

Thank you, Dave


----------



## Daveht (May 25, 2016)

hi, i m here with news,

I bought the BFD, installed and configured it.

My subwoofer response is much better now (before the eq., due the room, sub position and listening position, it was very bad), I managed to improve the lowest frequency a bit too because the sub is _quite_ large and heavy (25cm woofer, 250w, 20kg, 45lit) and i never play movies at really high volume.

here are the graphs before and after!


----------

